
Satya Nadella Set To Launch Office For iPad Next Week - techfess
http://www.techfess.com/2014/03/18/satya-nadella-set-to-launch-office-for-ipad-next-week/
======
victormx
You forgot to add the source of copy paste:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/17/microsoft-ipad-
idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/17/microsoft-ipad-
idUSL2N0ME1K820140317)

------
rhizome
I'm excited to see what his coding and design chops amount to. Microsoft
hasn't released a one-person product in quite some time.

------
JumpCrisscross
No sources. Wordpress blog with a negligible Google footprint. Story submitted
by a 4-day old account. How credible is this?

~~~
ethana
We'll just have to wait to be proven next week. How long can that take?

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I do believe about a week.

------
higherpurpose
It's probably going to be the crippled Office365 version wrapped in a native
layer or something, right?

~~~
wsc981
IIRC I've read like a year ago that Office for iOS was ready[0], but Microsoft
didn't want to release it under Apple's terms. Since apparently Microsoft has
been working on this app for quite some time, I would assume it's a native
app. Microsoft wanted to work towards some exclusive deal with Apple[1] at
least with regards to SkyDrive, but presumable this might have also been a
consideration for Office.

But perhaps Microsoft can't afford to wait much longer anymore. It seems the
world might not need Office as much as Microsoft would like to believe.

\---

[0]: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3612422/microsoft-
office-m...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3612422/microsoft-office-
mobile-ipad-iphone-android-screenshots)

[1]: [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/11/as-skydrive-
balks-a...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/11/as-skydrive-balks-at-
the-30-fee-third-party-developers-feel-the-heat-as-apple-blocks-apps-
integrating-the-microsoft-service/)

------
PleaseBeSerious
TIL Microsoft is a "gient software maker" and "Twitte Testing ‘Fave People’
For Android Users"

~~~
techfess
thank you for correcting us

